
Releasing new automation features with hosted Mender and 2.4 beta - Prototype_
https://mender.io/blog/mender-2-4-beta-hosted-mender-release
======
unrznbl
I really like that they removed some dependencies/software! :+1:

"In order to significantly reduce the footprint and simplify management of the
Mender server, three major server dependencies have been removed."

I generally prefer deleting code.

